

Ask HN: Who are the best engineering recruiters you've worked with, and why? - thevaibhav

Let&#x27;s face it - 90% of recruiters are pretty awful. Who are the best ones you&#x27;ve worked with? Why are they exceptional? Especially curious about independent recruiters!
======
calcsam
Aline Lerner. She used to be an engineer and she gets us.
[http://blog.alinelerner.com/](http://blog.alinelerner.com/)

